

How Will You Measure Your Life? - katovatzschyn
http://hbr.org/2010/07/how-will-you-measure-your-life/ar/pr?

======
AngryParsley
Although it didn't get much discussion, this was posted two days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1520923>

